# Armodillo Foam



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried any of the Armodillo Foam products. How to they stack up against the others that are similar.
Thanks,


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

I've field tested several of their products, and find them very durable. The dogs all like the feel and weight. I think you'll be very happy with them. I personally like them better than Dokken because numerous pups have reacted negatively to the hinged heads and other parts slapping them while running.

Evan Graham


----------



## jbauer (Jul 14, 2008)

Evan said:


> I've field tested several of their products, and find them very durable. The dogs all like the feel and weight. I think you'll be very happy with them. I personally like them better than Dokken because numerous pups have reacted negatively to the hinged heads and other parts slapping them while running.
> 
> Evan Graham


+1

I highly recommend these products. My YLF experienced the same thing with a Dokken - slapping her as she ran back and she would sometimes even spit it out on a return. Great price for what you get!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I have used several of their products and still do. I think u will be happy with them.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have cut off the heads of the few Dokens I own.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

They are most Definatley worth the price and they last.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Better quality, cheaper price!


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

I recently bought four of the Armadillo Foam flashers to use in my wingers and have been very happy so far, in limited use. From what I can tell with my soft-mouthed Lab, they seem like they will be very durable and don't present the unpleasant odor problems encountered with Dokkens. The dogs also don't seem to have any problems carrying the Armadillo Foam flashers, which puts them ahead of the Avery products, which don't seem to be very dog-friendly. So far, so good.


----------



## marshmonster (Jan 21, 2009)

they are nice for the reasons posted above, and they have the throwing ball (at least the ones I bought did)

but the heads do break off after a lot of use.

the other thing is that the color faded fast on some of mine. now I have a bunch of grey ones

heck of a lot cheaper too


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Armadillo Foam DFT We use them every day I get a year maybe 2 years out of them
which is as long as any product I have used. They will start to break down and absorb water after 3-4 Hundred retrieves.
Keep them in dry storage and out of sunlight to extend their use

The mid-sized duck is my personal favorite, they look like a cripple on the water w/neck extended flat on the water, since they are lighter I can do longer throws from my wingers.

young dogs are easily trained to pick-up the mid-size 4-8 mos and covert easily to the full size DFT as they mature

I would give them a Best on the Market rating


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I echo all of the comments above. I store mine in a rubbermaid storage container after they dry out, it helps extend the life as they are not exposed to UV rays. Also keep a rag with duck scent in the bottom for scent purposes.


----------



## Armadillo (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the kind remarks.


----------



## dakotaridge (Apr 15, 2006)

Great product. Use mine every day without a problem. The price is right also.


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

Well I ordered some of the two inch bumpers and the three inch.


----------

